# what is the best wheel sealant



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

What is the best wheel sealant, have been looking at swissvax and blackfire.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

There is not a best, sadly, what is it you want from the product, they all make tall promises, that lead to misunderstandings when it comes to their performance in a practical sense


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Bishop said:


> What is the best wheel sealant, have been looking at swissvax and blackfire.


GTechniq C5


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

I'm using Nanolex Premium Alloy sealant and it's very durable as well as leaving a superb shine. When it comes to washing the car I can clean the wheels with water as any dirt/brake dust sits on top of the sealant. Proof if needed that quality doesn't have to come with a high price.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

I've used PoorBoys Wheel Sealant for years. However there are a massive range of products on offer.

Blackfire Metal Sealant seems to be top of most lists, as well as SV Autobahn.

I will, however, be applying C5 when my wheels are sorted soon! Based on the superb results on the other GTechniq products, I am really looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## JFReturns (Jun 17, 2010)

What is the difference between wheel sealants and ordinary wax?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

*gtechniq C5* - lasts forever but quite expensive
*Planet polish wheel seal and shine* - lasts 3 months and £10 delivered a good price
*Fk1000p *- a tin will last you a life time, 3 months protection and can be used on paint, exhaust and windows to

best ones i have used, need to try the Wolfs rim sealant though as i bet thats good to...


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

JFReturns said:


> What is the difference between wheel sealants and ordinary wax?


an ordinary wax would last a month tops on a wheel, so unless you want to take your wheels off monthly they arent the best idea.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Gtech C5 for me easily


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fk 1000p for me as so useful.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I am enjoying the Planet Polish Wheel Seal And Shine. It leaves a great finish, is very easy to apply and lasts about 3 months on my A4 which by that time my wheels need to come off to clean the calipers and heat shields anyway. Its also a very reasonable price and exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

+1 for Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine.:thumb:


----------



## 197F1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking at wheel sealants and kind of narrowed it down to Nanolex Premium and Poorboys. Any direct comparisons of the two?

I use a 4:1 Bilberry dillution every time I clean the wheels, would both products stand up to this? 

Which would give the best finish? I only do 4-5k miles a year on the car in question, so finish is possibly more important than durability. But at the same time in the past I have used Rainforest rub and this has only lasted a month.

In the past I have Bilberry'd, layer of SRP/LP then wax. Is that common practice for most people on here? Or do people go further and add a layer of glaze etc?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

197F1 said:


> I use a 4:1 Bilberry dillution every time I clean the wheels, would both products stand up to this?


no sealant/wax will like bilberry! the idea of a sealant is so you dont need a wheel cleaner, just use a shampoo mix in a spray bottle


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive been trialling rimwax over the winter and have been impresesed with the durability and shiny finish. Easy to apply aswell.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I tried fk1000 om my wheels and I found that they attracted dirt and brake dust a lot more than the poorboys i used before, not as shiny either, I put a coat of poorboys on top and all is good again


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

I like to use Blackfire's all metal sealant nowadays. It leaves a really glossy finish and it seems to be pretty durable too. Its 3 months now when I applied it onto wheels and still going strong, even on salted roads.

Of course its not as durable product as C5, but pretty good imo.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-all-metal-sealant-cat20.html


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I just use my trusty opti-seal. It does the trick nicely.


----------



## keepout (Feb 7, 2011)

I would like to try the C5, but the prize ... 15ml - 28 pounds, that means 185 pounds for 100ml. I cannot get rid of the feeling that I am going to pay a lot of "silly man's taxes". Why is this stuff so extremely expensive? I know, that it is contentrated and lasts for years ..


----------



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant for me. The cost, shine and longevity of it is really impressive!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

+1 for planet polish ws+s.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

i like the blackfire metal


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

There are too many on the market to say whats best I think. I just found one I find easy to use, happy with the results and is affordable.


----------

